# Florida Clinic helping with fecal transplants



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Well if anyone here lives near Tampa or can get to it without too much hassle (unfortunately I'm on the other side of the Atlantic ocean so it doesn't apply to me) they might be interested in this article -

https://www.buzzfeed.com/nidhisubbaraman/inside-tampa-fecal-transplant-clinic?utm_term=.swxd9d74g#.vsoNANdM4

However mad and disgusting fecal transplants sound it does in theory hold out great hope for us malodour sufferers I feel. It could give our insides the kind of quick reboot that it needs. It's awful that it's not more widely available and that various medical authorities restrict it's use, like as long as the donor's stool is thouroughly screened for any potential diseases I can't see what harm it can do and instead might be able to provide great relief for many people.


----------

